# Offer letter



## Engr123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, I have been interviewed in ammroc last week now after asking I have been told that ur security clearance is in process. But I haven't got any offer letter. 
My question is when they will give me offer letter and how? I mean through email or call? Kindly reply 
Thanks


----------



## Isra.mosameh (Jan 27, 2016)

Engr123 said:


> Hi, I have been interviewed in ammroc last week now after asking I have been told that ur security clearance is in process. But I haven't got any offer letter.
> My question is when they will give me offer letter and how? I mean through email or call? Kindly reply
> Thanks


usually the offer letter only comes after they get the clearance. They cannot offer you the job before they make sure you are cleared and could proceed with the Labor card.


----------



## Engr123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Isra, hw much time they can take in doing clearance?


----------

